# So I was banned from UberPeople dot net for a week, this is what I learned..



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

* The world is full of crybabies
* The world is full of crybabies
* From now on I will be referring to everyone as sir and madam. 
* I will thank everyone when they help me or give me advice. I want to be a star player in this forum and never want to hurt anyone's feelings...(hah hah hah)

I hope you all missed me because I certainly didn't miss any of you. I hope you all have a spectacular week!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Post some more of your text conversations with passengers
There must be some super good reads


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

puber said:


> Post some more of your text conversations with passengers
> There must be some super good reads


I don't have text conversations with passengers. You're confusing me with Raquel


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

What manor of bullshit is this? @CJ ASLAN Sanmo is better with you on the road.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

oh, you were banned from this forum? Did not see that coming.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I think you all are confused. I was banned from this forum because I was being 'mean' to people...someone got there feelings hurt and told the teacher on me, I got suspended for a week.


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I think you all are confused. I was banned from this forum because I was being 'mean' to people...someone got there feelings hurt and told the teacher on me, I got suspended for a week.


How did you know you were banned? Did the mods email you? or your login did not work?

And where's that Sauce guy? I think Worcester Sauce was the name he chose for himself. He too was banned, resurfaced and then I think got banned again.
That, or he decided he was better off being banned, than wasting time here, so probably banned himself. LOL. This crazy site.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Now that would get more members onto this site......the Moderator should give you a T Shirt to wear saying "I've been banned from Uberpeople.net" !


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Jeremy Joe said:


> How did you know you were banned? Did the mods email you? or your login did not work?
> 
> And where's that Sauce guy? I think Worcester Sauce was the name he chose for himself. He too was banned, resurfaced and then I think got banned again.
> That, or he decided he was better off being banned, than wasting time here, so probably banned himself. LOL. This crazy site.


This is how I know I was banned...I couldn't access any parts of the forum, nothing worked. I cried for about 3 days straight and was hoping I would get unbanned early, but that didn't happen. I tried to continue on with my daily life as a systems engineer and was so worried about what I would do with my free time, if I didn't have UberPeople..luckily I made it out alright.

Apparently they didn't like my content I posted in the "EX Uber CSR: Ask me anything" forum by asking the OP if he liked @nal...apparently it's a no no but the OP did say ask me anything, so I did...

I hope everyone can learn from my traumatic mistake I made. I apologize sincerely to everyone I hurt on this forum...jajajajaja


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Welcome back. I think everyone needs to chill at times. I know I'm going to be a bit more professional around here. I have had to hold my tongue a few times with a very small few on here. But I think if you keep to the facts and stay away from accusations while using the following words you can't get into too much trouble.

- Stupid
- Idiot
- Looser
- Dumb ass
- ******ed
- Travis

All are not necessary adjectives that come up way too often.

Lets face it if we all agreed with each other we would have our own rider group to fight the issues.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> * The world is full of crybabies
> * The world is full of crybabies
> * From now on I will be referring to everyone as sir and madam.
> * I will thank everyone when they help me or give me advice. I want to be a star player in this forum and never want to hurt anyone's feelings...(hah hah hah)
> ...


Where I grew up if you didn't personally insult someone constantly it means you don't care for them.

Some just don't get it or appreciate that...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Welcome back. I think everyone needs to chill at times. I know I'm going to be a bit more professional around here. I have had to hold my tongue a few times with a very small few on here. But I think if you keep to the facts and stay away from accusations while using the following words you can't get into too much trouble.
> 
> - Stupid
> - Idiot
> ...


I grew up near the Canadian border. Personally insulting someone is an expression of deep friendship, donchaknow? It's an extension of 'pick yourself up' and 'get your head outta yer ass.' You don't do that for people if you don't care.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Insults are the only way that men can show affection; it's been scientifically proven. So, insult away my friends, I'm feeling the love


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh hell, I was banned too. Grow a pair.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Couldn't you just create a new account like banned uber riders?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I guess working in a corporate environment for too long has made me into one of those dull uncaring types. I know I used to get into it with my friends in my younger years. Now I need to watch my P's and Q's in my regular life so much I forgot how to dish it out like I used to do.

Although some have gotten the better of me to come out of that closet.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I guess working in a corporate environment for too long has made me into one of those dull uncaring types. I know I used to get into it with my friends in my younger years. Now I need to watch my P's and Q's in my regular life so much I forgot how to dish it out like I used to do.
> 
> Although some have gotten the better of me to come out of that closet.


Yeah, I had to learn to not swear every other word when doing the corporate gig. ****ers.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Insults are the only way that men can show affection; it's been scientifically proven. So, insult away my friends, I'm feeling the love


I'm actually very easy to get along with, even on this forum. It's just a lot harder for me to hold back when I see someone just being an idiot or post the dumbest shit. i.e. girls seeking attention (as we have all seen from our few "ladies") who posted on this site. I mean, one was a neuroscience major and worked for NASA and the CIA part time, who also used to date Ben Afleck suddenly became an uber Driver...I laugh at those people and WILL NOT hold back to let them know how ridiculous they sound.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I saw some idiot lady who has to be new to Uber in downtown over the weekend. She had written her Uber referral code on the back of her windshield in pink and green. I would not want to get in her car if I was a passenger. I tried to get a picture of it, but it's not the best, but you can get the idea. I don't understand why anyone would want to drive around with that on their car or why they would think anyone would want to be seen in the car. SMH


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I saw some idiot lady who has to be new to Uber in downtown over the weekend. She had written her Uber referral code on the back of her windshield in pink and green. I would not want to get in her car if I was a passenger. I tried to get a picture of it, but it's not the best, but you can get the idea. I don't understand why anyone would want to drive around with that on their car or why they would think anyone would want to be seen in the car. SMH


Desperate times call for desperate measures!


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm desperate, but I don't want to look desperate. Some level of dignity has to be maintained. Oh wait, I'm an Uber driver, I have no dignity left. Time to get some car paint!


----------



## Jeremy Joe (Jan 16, 2015)

Casandria said:


> I saw some idiot lady who has to be new to Uber in downtown over the weekend. She had written her Uber referral code on the back of her windshield in pink and green. I would not want to get in her car if I was a passenger. I tried to get a picture of it, but it's not the best, but you can get the idea. I don't understand why anyone would want to drive around with that on their car or why they would think anyone would want to be seen in the car. SMH


Lol, she should not do that sort of shit, or she could end up like this guy.


----------



## upnetuser (Aug 14, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Apparently they didn't like my content I posted in the "EX Uber CSR: Ask me anything" forum by asking the OP if he liked @nal...apparently it's a no no but the OP did say ask me anything, so I did...


hmm, I would've guessed it would've been that crybaby who makes shit up and looks for attention that complained to mods and got you banned. I would've been wrong.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I grew up near the Canadian border. Personally insulting someone is an expression of deep friendship, donchaknow? It's an extension of 'pick yourself up' and 'get your head outta yer ass.' You don't do that for people if you don't care.


Shut your pie hole, hoser.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I got banned for one day, a couple weeks ago, still don't know why.

I walked around like a fish out of water, checking every couple hours to see if I was allowed back to the "in" crowd.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> hmm, I would've guessed it would've been that crybaby who makes shit up and looks for attention that complained to mods and got you banned. I would've been wrong.


I think I know exactly who you're referring to...I find it funny!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I think I know exactly who you're referring to...I find it funny!


I don't know how you had the strength to wake up every morning and get out of bed without having this in your life.

Seriously though, people take this shit way too seriously, everything would be so much better if we had a drivers association to deal with bans without due process!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I don't know how you had the strength to wake up every morning and get out of bed without having this in your life.
> 
> Seriously though, people take this shit way too seriously, everything would be so much better if we had a drivers association to deal with bans without due process!


Dude it was hard...waking up every morning, logging on only to see "YOU ARE BANNED UNTIL FEB. 27" ...I won't lie, I cried like 3x.

But that was my exact response when I saw my ban. Why do people get so butthurt on the internet, especially in an open forum. We can't cuss because we get told by mods to "watch our language". We can't argue with people because then you're "attacking individuals". I feel like I am in Kindergarten and if I don't share the ball, someone's going to tell on me. But then again, these are the "rules" and I guess we have to play by them or gtfo. It's just sad...I'm guessing the avg age on this forum is 35+ and for all these "adults" to act like crybabies and flag posts because they got there feelings hurt, just blows my mind.

I can't help but comment and let these "fishing" for attention broads know they're idiots. I've seen it one too many times..someone who posts how much they hate Uber...then posts how guys try contacting them outside of uber...then post guys flirting with them all the time...then post about quitting, now they're talking about joining Uber CSR? If all these imbeciles realized all they're doing is fishing for attention and waiting for the chump to come along and "It's okay dear, it's so rough out there for women, keep your head up sweetie pie" comments, I won't be that guy. I'll tell them to STFU and move along. But to the mods eyes, I am a bully.

I bet they're the type of people to call in noise complaints for parties not even on there own block.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Dude it was hard...waking up every morning, logging on only to see "YOU ARE BANNED UNTIL FEB. 27" ...I won't lie, I cried like 3x.
> 
> But that was my exact response when I saw my ban. Why do people get so butthurt on the internet, especially in an open forum. We can't cuss because we get told by mods to "watch our language". We can't argue with people because then you're "attacking individuals". I feel like I am in Kindergarten and if I don't share the ball, someone's going to tell on me. But then again, these are the "rules" and I guess we have to play by them or gtfo. It's just sad...I'm guessing the avg age on this forum is 35+ and for all these "adults" to act like crybabies and flag posts because they got there feelings hurt, just blows my mind.
> 
> ...


5 star for you! Totally with you, this is part info gathering, part therapy and a big part entertainment. Sometimes an individual needs a bit of attacking. I try not to be mean about it but sometimes you just have to call it for what it is. As far as the attention *****s, we all probably have a little bit in us, some have way too much, usually of the "you're stupid, I make a fortune variety" or "cute little blondie getting picked on". Some folks need a little air taken out of their sails.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I know I have reported very few posts on here. I think there were only 2 of them and that User is no longer with us from what I can see.

I don't put up with racial related posts or ones that are against the LGBT community. There is no need for that here and frankly it puts us all in a bad light when we condone it.

Many media outlets have been directed here and I would hate to see something be taken out of context that would hurt us all with no recourse.

I have had a poke or two directed at me and could care less. I have also been publicly warned about engaging in digs against people. Regardless how sometimes rewarding it can feel.

I needed to change my behavior. So a little more helping and a lot less sport hunting idiots.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm going contrarian here.

My first supervisor job I had three guys working for me who did nothing but trash talk all day every day. I told them to do what they want on their own time but at work no trash talking. Productivity not only went up but the other people in my office thanked me because they were sick of listening to the nasty banter. one guy was a recent college graduate and he went back to see his old friends. He returned to the job and said to me, they're not funny or friendly, just mean, and thanked me for creating a work environment where he wasn't always afraid of being attacked. I Told the story many years later to a friend who said that all I did was to destroy the only social contact he had with other men. Bullshit.

On this forum, anyone who decides to go after a poster just for the fun of watching them squirm and suffer is scummier than Uber. To single someone out because of their physical characteristics or their age or their education - they are below one star. 

There's a huge difference between teasing, a gentle ribbing, showing somebody who's a little too full of themselves a thing or two. It's another thing altogether to seek and destroy because of somebody's personal characteristics. Talk shit all you want about anybody who is not on this forum. But if you want more people to post, stop talking shit to other posters.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I'm going contrarian here.
> 
> My first supervisor job I had three guys working for me who did nothing but trash talk all day every day. I told him to do what they want on their own time but it work no trash talking. It was the kicker one was a recent college graduate and he went back to see his old friends. He returned to the job and said to me they're not funny, friendly, just mean. Told the story many years later to a friend who said, you just destroyed the only social contact you had with other men. You're a jerk.


Hey I try to be helpful on here and give advice when I can and am not always trash talking. I just don't have the patience to hold back as others may, especially when I read something that's just ******ed.

I'm not here to belittle or undermine anyone either. Everyone has there opinions and thoughts on topics.


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Insults are the only way that men can show affection; it's been scientifically proven. So, insult away my friends, I'm feeling the love


Shut Up Casandria! ................LMAO!!!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

you have just been totally snarky about two different posters - on this very thread. Not even to their face, but behind their back. Go back and read it. It's not an isolated incident. I think you're very funny, fairly often, but you'll go after another poster based on their characteristics in a heartbeat. Being unpleasant isn't a crime. But if what you do prevents people from posting on this forum from fear of posters like you attacking them, that's just plain wrong.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> you have just been totally snarky about two different posters - on this very thread. Not even to their face, but behind their back. Go back and read it. It's not an isolated incident. I think you're very funny, fairly often, but you'll go after another poster based on their characteristics in a heartbeat. Being unpleasant isn't a crime. But if what you do prevents people from posting on this forum from fear of posters like you attacking them, that's just plain wrong.


I can say everyone that's replied to this very thread, I get along with. I will hold judgement on posters based on there previous posts and comments, of course. That is how I can distinguish for myself, who I do and don't want to associate with. I always address people I am talking about. How can any of this be a 'secret' ? It's a public forum. They can click on this thread and if what I'm saying applies to them, then they can wear the shoe. If I tagged everyone I was directing my posts to, I'd be banned for life (sadness).

But if what I say offends you in any way, you can always ignore me. I haven't had any issues with you directly so hence why you don't get a snarky reply, hah. I am far from unpleasant. I love my life and the people in it. I use UberPeople as a means of information gathering to better myself as a driver, entertainment and the occasional trolling...come on, we all do it. So that's how serious I take this forum..it's a place for me to shoot the shit while I pass time at work.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Shoot the shit, my eye. You engage in character assassination and creepy attacks. Just read your own posts. So where is that friendly ex-CSR now ? But you don't care about posters or lurkers on this forum who were interested in the questions and answers.

I am not complaining about how it affects me, you have been on and off my ignore list several times, but about how it impacts everyone on this board. You don't know where the line is.

How about this one from this thread: "these "fishing" for attention *broads *know they're idiots". A very lengthy attack based on gender and age- poster referred to in the 3rd person - on a thread unrelated to the issues involved.

You deliberately create a hostile environment for individuals - which means a hostile environment for everyone. Cut it out, and start being just funny again. Stay back from the line.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

While I agree that sometimes people go overboard on here, at the same time, I think people are sometimes overly sensitive. A long day driving around self-centered pax will do that to a person. Can't we all just get along?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

CJ ASLAN said:


> * The world is full of crybabies
> * The world is full of crybabies
> * From now on I will be referring to everyone as sir and madam.
> * I will thank everyone when they help me or give me advice. I want to be a star player in this forum and never want to hurt anyone's feelings...(hah hah hah)
> ...


AND...who are you?


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I think I know exactly who you're referring to...I find it funny!


I think we all know who he is referring to


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I know I have reported very few posts on here.


I must be weird. The thought of doing that has never crossed my mind. I can take care of myself and I am not a member of the PC Police. It's an internet forum, many are not for the faint of heart.
I don't even have an ignore list. I want to read stupid shit, makes the day go faster.



Disgusted Driver said:


> Sometimes an individual needs a bit of attacking. I try not to be mean about it but sometimes you just have to call it for what it is.


This



Sacto Burbs said:


> My first supervisor job I had three guys working for me who did nothing but trash talk all day every day. I told them to do what they want on their own time but at work no trash talking. Productivity not only went up but the other people in my office thanked me because they were sick of listening to the nasty banter. one guy was a recent college graduate and he went back to see his old friends. He returned to the job and said to me, they're not funny or friendly, just mean, and thanked me for creating a work environment where he wasn't always afraid of being attacked. I Told the story many years later to a friend who said that all I did was to destroy the only social contact he had with other men. Bullshit.


This isn't an office, you aren't the boss, we are not at work, we obviously don't care about productivity because we are here in the first place.



Sacto Burbs said:


> It's another thing altogether to seek and destroy


I do agree there. If you are hunting somebody for whatever reason, bullshit. Calling people out is one thing, tracking down and harassing is another



Casandria said:


> While I agree that sometimes people go overboard on here, at the same time, I think people are sometimes overly sensitive.


Well said.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I saw some idiot lady who has to be new to Uber in downtown over the weekend. She had written her Uber referral code on the back of her windshield in pink and green. I would not want to get in her car if I was a passenger. I tried to get a picture of it, but it's not the best, but you can get the idea. I don't understand why anyone would want to drive around with that on their car or why they would think anyone would want to be seen in the car. SMH


^^^
On the other hand, if it was written in blood.....


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I think I know exactly who you're referring to...I find it funny!


^^^
Nope, sorry, wasn't me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> On the other hand, if it was written in blood.....


Pax's blood...non tipper of course.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Shoot the shit, my eye. You engage in character assassination and creepy attacks. Just read your own posts. So where is that friendly ex-CSR now ? But you don't care about posters or lurkers on this forum who were interested in the questions and answers.
> 
> I am not complaining about how it affects me, you have been on and off my ignore list several times, but about how it impacts everyone on this board. You don't know where the line is.
> 
> ...


I agree, sounds to me you have been banned for attacking people and have come back to argue that you still feel justified attacking them. It must be that their posts really hurt your feelings!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> * The world is full of crybabies
> * The world is full of crybabies
> * From now on I will be referring to everyone as sir and madam.
> * I will thank everyone when they help me or give me advice. I want to be a star player in this forum and never want to hurt anyone's feelings...(hah hah hah)
> ...


Welcome back sir!


----------



## brikosig (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> On the other hand, if it was written in blood.....


".....written in blood...". >>>>>the blood of a (former) passenger..... LOL....


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I don't have text conversations with passengers. You're confusing me with Raquel


naw, she's into pax wetting her car


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Samename said:


> I agree, sounds to me you have been banned for attacking people and have come back to argue that you still feel justified attacking them. It must be that their posts really hurt your feelings!


Would you like a tissue to wipe those tears?

PLEASE STOP ATTACKING ME IT IS SOOOO HURTFUL!!!!!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

UberTaxPro said:


> Welcome back sir!


tHANK YOU SIR!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> naw, she's into pax wetting her car


I'd piss in X persons car as well!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I'd piss in X persons car as well!


I would just flash some $100 bills. I can then get a label and a story on here.

Ok that was uncalled for...I'm being quiet now.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I would just flash some $100 bills. I can then get a label and a story on here.
> 
> Ok that was uncalled for...I'm being quiet now.


BUKKAKE?


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I think you all are confused. I was banned from this forum because I was being 'mean' to people...someone got there feelings hurt and told the teacher on me, I got suspended for a week.


It is an absolute joke, I was scolded because these losers told on me too. There are a few real jokers here that would not have a life without Uber and this forum. Really sad !!!!!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Which losers? Name names. Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> * The world is full of crybabies
> * The world is full of crybabies
> * From now on I will be referring to everyone as sir and madam.
> * I will thank everyone when they help me or give me advice. I want to be a star player in this forum and never want to hurt anyone's feelings...(hah hah hah)
> ...


I was banned for a week too, for
mentioning the ONE now I know why people just disappear on here.
It left a bad taste in my mouth.
I'm going to return the favor and ban Uberpeople for a week or two, maybe more. Bye....


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

UberxN.J.sucks said:


> It is an absolute joke, I was scolded because these losers told on me too. There are a few real jokers here that would not have a life without Uber and this forum. Really sad !!!!!


I get emails from mods weekly, hah!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I wonder if Randy got banned. I know he wrote a goodbye thread, but still saw posts after that. Maybe the mods got fed up with him too.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I was banned for a week too, for
> mentioning the ONE now I know why people just disappear on here.
> It left a bad taste in my mouth.
> I'm going to return the favor and ban Uberpeople for a week or two, maybe more. Bye....


Figured that's why you have been so quiet. Well enjoy your week off.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm starting to feel like I'm not cool enough for UP. I haven't gotten banned or even the hint of a ban


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I'm starting to feel like I'm not cool enough for UP. I haven't gotten banned or even the hint of a ban


I'm kind of starting to feel the same way. But hey never followed the so called cool kids. I did my own thing.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I'm kind of starting to feel the same way. But hey never followed the so called cool kids. I did my own thing.


We should start our own uncool kid group


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I think that's the B next to our name.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I was banned for a week too, for
> mentioning the ONE now I know why people just disappear on here.
> It left a bad taste in my mouth.
> I'm going to return the favor and ban Uberpeople for a week or two, maybe more. Bye....


Yeah it left a bad taste in my mouth as well. You have to watch everything you say because it can and will be held against you. You can't joke because people get butthurt and flag you, mod sees it and tells them "now now, everything will be okay, big daddy is here to mute the perpetrators for you!"

I mean, I just don't understand. I am a very sarcastic person and 95% of the time, I'm joking around but also being civil. People sometimes take my sarcasm as being 'mean', but I pity the fool who doesn't have a sense of humor. Why take things on the f&*ken internet so seriously? See what I mean? I had to bleep myself out because someone will walk along and get butthurt because I used the forbidden F word. GROW THE HELL UP. I help people and give advice when I can based on my experiences so I'm not completely useless on here =) ...not that I care, but I like helping others. I just don't have the patience for the attention seekers and crybabies.

But long story short, I got in trouble for asking the so called "ex uber csr" guy if he liked @nal, since he did say "ask me anything", which I did. So many people are quick to assume that in fact that person did work for Uber. How do we really know? Heck, I'm an uber CSR myself, ask me anything and I'm sure I'll come up with some generic bullshit responses that I can look up in my emails previously coming from support. There are a fewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww select fewwwwwwwwwwwwww on here that I respect and can joke with. They laugh, I laugh, we have a good time.

...


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Casandria said:


> We should start our own uncool kid group


I think that's the "B" next to your name.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I enjoyed your first one. Look forward to the next


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Yeah it left a bad taste in my mouth as well. You have to watch everything you say because it can and will be held against you. You can't joke because people get butthurt and flag you, mod sees it and tells them "now now, everything will be okay, big daddy is here to mute the perpetrators for you!"
> 
> I mean, I just don't understand. I am a very sarcastic person and 95% of the time, I'm joking around but also being civil. People sometimes take my sarcasm as being 'mean', but I pity the fool who doesn't have a sense of humor. Why take things on the f&*ken internet so seriously? See what I mean? I had to bleep myself out because someone will walk along and get butthurt because I used the forbidden F word. GROW THE HELL UP. I help people and give advice when I can based on my experiences so I'm not completely useless on here =) ...not that I care, but I like helping others. I just don't have the patience for the attention seekers and crybabies.
> 
> ...


This post has been reported. See you in a week.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I think that's the B next to our name.


I thought the "B" next to your name meant....nevermind. Beautiful!


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I thought the "B" next to your name meant....nevermind. Beautiful!


If that were the case, you'd have one, too


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I thought the "B" next to your name meant....nevermind. Beautiful!


lol...I see your week in the penalty box paid off. You know you want to say it. Go on.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> This post has been reported. See you in a week.


I hope you get more snow in Canada!


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I got in trouble for asking the so called "ex uber csr" guy if he liked @nal


And why exactly are you interested?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Casandria said:


> If that were the case, you'd have one, too


hahahah touché! Hope your week is going well !


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I wonder if Randy got banned. I know he wrote a goodbye thread, but still saw posts after that. Maybe the mods got fed up with him too.


Given he made a video trashing this site, I think it's safe to say he's not welcome here by management.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

MikeB said:


> And why exactly are you interested?


It was part of a random poll designed to better meet the needs of UP users.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

MikeB said:


> And why exactly are you interested?


And why exactly are you interested in knowing that I am interested?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I hope you get more snow in Canada!


Don't worry we aren't done yet. But just remember Snow brings big surge up here. So there is a blessing to that wish.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> And why exactly are you interested in knowing that I am interested?


Because the nature of your question raises suspicion of your sexual orientation.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> lol...I see your week in the penalty box paid off. You know you want to say it. Go on.


NO WAY! hahahaha

*****


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Because the nature of your question raises suspicion of your sexual orientation.


What nature are you hoping for?


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> What nature are you hoping for?


I don't hope for any. I just suspect.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I think he's hoping for au natural.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

MikeB said:


> I don't hope for any. I just suspect.


Sounds like a complete waste of time.... or you're a bigot.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Sounds like a complete waste of time.... or you're a bigot.


get'em hammer!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Here we go. I see a derailment starting to happen.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I, myself, am very oriented toward sex. Such a marvelous invention.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It's hammer time!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I was banned for a week too, for
> mentioning the ONE now I know why people just disappear on here.
> It left a bad taste in my mouth.
> I'm going to return the favor and ban Uberpeople for a week or two, maybe more. Bye....


Oh! Treat me like the pig that I am!!


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Sounds like a complete waste of time.... or you're a bigot.


Sounds like the most idiotic statement I've read on this forum.... or you're a moron?


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Sounds like the most idiotic statement I've read on this forum.... or you're a moron?


I like @nal. And luckily for me, so does my wife. I'd like to hear more about what you suspect about me. Please share more.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Specifically, those who have an 

IQ between 0 and 25 are idiots; 
IQs between 26 and 50 are considered imbeciles; and those who have an
IQ between 51 and 70 are considered morons.

Not nearly enough imbeciles on this forum ... ah the beauty of the English language and mysterious psychology quantifying name calling ... how inspiring.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I like @nal. And luckily for me, so does my wife. I'd like to hear more about what you suspect about me. Please share more.


 I think we are getting into the realm of WAY TOO MUCH INFORMATION. At least for the sensitive driver types.

Post Reported.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I feel like I need to report myself for reading these posts and changing the @ to an A in my mind.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

I often wonder why sensitive types logon to the internet at all. It's like tuning into to Skinimax and expecting it to be PG.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I often wonder why sensitive types logon to the internet at all. It's like tuning into to Skinimax and expecting it to be PG.


I log in to contract a virus. I may get some time off of work. Still hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Which thread am I in? I can't tell if it's the sex thread or the deactivate thread. 

To make sure no one thought I was being overly sensitive, insensitive, under sensitive etc...


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Which thread am I in? I can't tell if it's the sex thread or the deactivate thread.
> 
> To make sure no one thought I was being overly sensitive, insensitive, under sensitive etc...


You have been reported for inciting an argument on what this thread is about.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I feel like I need to report myself for reading these posts and changing the @ to an A in my mind.


lmfao!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I log in to contract a virus. I may get some time off of work. Still hasn't happened yet.


I can help you


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I like @nal. And luckily for me, so does my wife. I'd like to hear more about what you suspect about me. Please share more.


Don't bring women into this. The reason why OP got banned is because he asked the guy about anal.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Don't bring women into this. The reason why OP got banned is because he asked the guy about anal.


And that made you suspect what?


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> And that made you suspect what?


His sexual orientation.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Which thread am I in? I can't tell if it's the sex thread or the deactivate thread.
> 
> To make sure no one thought I was being overly sensitive, insensitive, under sensitive etc...


No, but that Underdog under pit odor is killing me. put yer arms down at least...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

MikeB said:


> His sexual orientation.


You would prefer him to be asexual?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

MikeB said:


> His sexual orientation.


Why do you care what his sexual orientation is?


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Why do you care what his sexual orientation is?


What makes you think that I do?
Why exactly are you interested?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

MikeB said:


> What makes you think that I do?


Because you responded to him.



> Why exactly are you interested?


Because I suspect you're a bigot.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Because you responded to him.
> 
> Because I suspect you're a bigot.


I suspect that you are a moron and like to get it up your ass.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Because I suspect you're a bigot.


You know what they say about homophobes...wink wink


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks, thread locked.


----------

